# Pastrami, Texas style!



## sw2geeks (Apr 9, 2012)

Finally had time to go through my Pastrami pictures I took last week.

Fixed this pastrami more like a Texas BBQ brisket than the traditional cold smoke and steamed.

Also added a little extra heat to the pastrami rub.

It turned out great!

Here are some pics

More pics and recipe here.


----------



## obtuse (Apr 9, 2012)

That looks amazingly delicious!


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Apr 9, 2012)

This thread is making me hungry.


----------



## SpikeC (Apr 9, 2012)

That is a thing of beauty.


----------



## Deckhand (Apr 9, 2012)

Damn good looking sandwich.


----------



## stereo.pete (Apr 9, 2012)

I need that now!


----------



## Eamon Burke (Apr 9, 2012)

Need my address? Cause I need some of that pastrami.


----------



## agp (Apr 9, 2012)

That looks amazing!


----------



## ecchef (Apr 9, 2012)

BurkeCutlery said:


> Need my address? Cause I need some of that pastrami.



lus1: Good Job Steve!


----------



## sw2geeks (Apr 10, 2012)

BurkeCutlery said:


> Need my address? Cause I need some of that pastrami.



I think we need a DFW meetup!


----------



## The Edge (Apr 10, 2012)

That looks absolutely amazing!


----------

